# Skil Table Saw Jigs



## OpaqueMango (Dec 29, 2014)

I just bought a Skil 15-Amp 10-in Table Saw Model #: 3310-01 from Lowe's and have noticed a problem I am going to have making jigs. the miter slots are kinda like a t-slot but not completely. they actually are open slots with tabs sticking out in 4 spots of the slot. I was wondering if anyone has run into this problem and has come up with a fix. 
Thanks in advance any of you can give.
Michael, New Woodworker!


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Michael, 
Welcome to LJ, you'll be amazed by the wealth of information posted and shared here. LJ Kosta bought and reviewed that saw aways back and you can get a bunch of info and perhaps some ideas as well from his review here

Personally, reading the review, if I had bought the saw and had the receipt in hand I'd be returning it and either look for the portable dewalt or ridgid saws, unless you've got the space and portability is not an issue, in which case I'd be trolling CL for a decent contractor's saw

If this guy is near you you should take a look at what he's got;
https://nashville.craigslist.org/tls/4765994651.html

Or look at these saws
https://nashville.craigslist.org/tls/4785209098.html
https://nashville.craigslist.org/tls/4777185678.html
https://nashville.craigslist.org/tls/4800075769.html


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey Michael!

Welcome to LJ's. Sorry I'm so late on the response.

I used to have that saw and I ended up using a rotary tool to cut those tabs right off. Several other folks with that saw have done the same. The slots are still an odd size with the tabs cut off, but it definitely makes it easier to add jigs.

Side note: I would check to see that your table is flat. I know that may sound crazy, but mine was not even close to flat, and I didn't notice until way too late. It caused me lots of grief when I tried to make a crosscut sled. If it isn't flat, I would exchange it for a new one.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

I have that saw. I cut the tabs off. and made a crosscut sled, plus a few other jigs for it. The fence leaves something to be desired, but for the money I had to spend at the time, it's OK. Get used to checking it with a ruler and tapping it.

I did add a paddle shut off on it which makes life easier/safer.
http://lumberjocks.com/Dave10/blog/32143

Welcome to Lumberjocks.


----------



## OpaqueMango (Dec 29, 2014)

> Michael,
> Welcome to LJ, you ll be amazed by the wealth of information posted and shared here. LJ Kosta bought and reviewed that saw aways back and you can get a bunch of info and perhaps some ideas as well from his review here
> 
> Personally, reading the review, if I had bought the saw and had the receipt in hand I d be returning it and either look for the portable dewalt or ridgid saws, unless you ve got the space and portability is not an issue, in which case I d be trolling CL for a decent contractor s saw
> ...


Thanks Dan for the suggestions. unfortunatly for me i had already started to modify the table before i considered going to craigslist so i will just have to make this one work. Also thanks for the link to the review. i will give it a read.



> Hey Michael!
> 
> Welcome to LJ s. Sorry I m so late on the response.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome Joe. Sorry for the late reply back. Been really busy making a few gifts and forgot to get back on here. I have just finished cutting off all the tabs and i am getting ready to try and make my sled now. hopefully all goes well!!



> I have that saw. I cut the tabs off. and made a crosscut sled, plus a few other jigs for it. The fence leaves something to be desired, but for the money I had to spend at the time, it s OK. Get used to checking it with a ruler and tapping it.
> 
> I did add a paddle shut off on it which makes life easier/safer.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Dave10/blog/32143
> ...


Hey Dave thanks for the knowledge that jigs can be made for this saw. any chance you have some pictures of your sleds so I can get an idea of what i might do.. and love the paddle shutoff!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

> Hey Dave thanks for the knowledge that jigs can be made for this saw. any chance you have some pictures of your sleds so I can get an idea of what i might do.. and love the paddle shutoff!
> 
> - Michael Rhinehart


Michael, At your urging, I just created a blog post about the jigs I made for my saw. You can read the whole story here. [link]


----------

